# θα στο πω



## Rallino

Καλημέρα !

I have a sentence, here, and I don't understand the use of _στο_ in it. 

The sentence is: _Για να γένεις, θα *στο* πω, δυνατός μα και σοφός, πρέπει πρώτα να 'ρθει ο καιρός. 

_Why is there a _στο _there? Can _στο_ be used without a noun next to it?


Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Perseas

Hi Rallino,

_στο_ = _σου το,_ here (not _σε το_)
_θα στο πω_ = _θα σου το πω_ = _I will tell you this_.


----------



## Rallino

Oh, this was unexpected. Is this a grammatically correct form? Can we always say στο instead of σου το?


----------



## Perseas

In oral speech what you hear is /sto/, and you can use it instead of _σου το_.
In written speech I 've seen it (στο) many times, but I think it would be better to use an apostrophe (σ' το).


----------



## Rallino

Super! Thanks very much Perseas!


----------



## thessaloniki

I believe that the apostrophe has been phrased out in this case, so it's "στο". Of course you cannot use that in a formal text, where you should use "σου το".


----------



## Perseas

Γεια σου Thessaloniki 
μήπως εννοείς "phased out";


----------



## anthodocheio

Personally I always write /sto/ with apostrophe (σ' το) when it is to mean _σου το_. It seems incorrect otherwise...


----------



## anthodocheio

Βρήκα κι αυτό:
http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/Orthografia.htm#mialexi


----------



## Tassos

Perseas said:


> _στο_ = _σου το,_ here *(not σε το)*



What Perseas writes is correct of course, but you might hear people from Nothern Greece actually saying θα σε το πω (and generally substituting - in oral speech - the personal pronouns *μου* and *σου *with *με *and *σε* respectively)


----------



## Rallino

Many thanks everyone! Great information! 

Much obliged!


----------



## thessaloniki

Please excuse a small typing error!!


----------

